# Terms of European Delivery



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

schley said:


> I kept eating till I had to sign my papers! I came right from the airport (i don't recommend btw) and was hungry and had 2 sandwiches, a couple sodas, 2 chocolate bars!


Damn, no wonder BMW had to raise the price on their cars.


----------



## thowle (Sep 16, 2005)

mapezzul said:


> BMW would supply you with another car if there were isssues with yours/non accepted it is part of the agreement and if you went to Freimann and picked up your car you would have been told that. My delivery person explained it to me. Then explained the roadside assistance policy and the hotel reimbursement policy and alternative transportation and train if needed.
> The language of the agreement is written to protect them for people who have the idea that they can pick the car up and redeliver the same day and they need to wait at the delvery center and miss their return flight etc.. or if there is a delay caused by unforeseen circumstances.
> I had no issues signing and I normally would, but I am a realistic person and there are people who could sabatoge what is already a great thing BMW has going. Sure refuse the car and then I get a free hotel and stuff until my car is the way I want it..... ummm no, most people have good intentions but recently I have learned that some people are just scammers (friends fiance's family).... sad.
> 
> Best of luck and you should reconsider! :thumbup:


 European Delivery in NJ indicated they have a pool of 5 cars that they reserve in case of a problem with a customer's specific vehicle. But the pool and the plan you reference is not part of the agreement they ask a customer to sign. That document says that even if they are at fault, they have no obligation to you. That is one sided and unfair. If they have a plan and protection, it should be explicit, and the customer should not be totally at BMW's mercy.

I am semi-retired and I suspect older than many who post here. I have also been involved in business for a long time, having founded and been the CEO of a public company, so I have signed many, many agreements. But I learned a long time ago to pass on transactions where the other party puts their interests totally ahead of yours.

As best I can, I have made my point, so I don't think I have anything else to add to the discussion. I seldom post to bulletin boards like this, but I have found them to be very useful on occasion. So by sharing this surprise and disappointment, I hope I am saving anyone else who might have similar concerns the expense and aggravation we went through.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

thowle said:


> ....As best I can, I have made my point, so I don't think I have anything else to add to the discussion. I seldom post to bulletin boards like this, but I have found them to be very useful on occasion. So by sharing this surprise and disappointment, I hope I am saving anyone else who might have similar concerns the expense and aggravation we went through....


And I respect your decision. I too understand the importance of read the fine print, as I make a living reading the fine print.

However, I cannot agree with your position as IMO, anyone who signs on the dotted line without reading what s/he is signing should be the one bearing the consequnce. I suspect your posting of the fine print is not due to your benevolent nature, rather, it has to do w/ your opinion of unsatisfied reply from BMW of NA.

Good luck to you,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## thowle (Sep 16, 2005)

beewang said:


> And I respect your decision. I too understand the importance of read the fine print, as I make a living reading the fine print.
> 
> However, I cannot agree with your position as IMO, anyone who signs on the dotted line without reading what s/he is signing should be the one bearing the consequnce. I suspect your posting of the fine print is not due to your benevolent nature, rather, it has to do w/ your opinion of unsatisfied reply from BMW of NA.
> 
> ...


 BMW NA called me when I refused to agree to the objectionable term to let me know why the clause is as it is and why I should not worry. I did not call them, and it is a very objectionable for you to speculate on someone else's motivations.

If the terms were on BMW's website for example, I would never have gone to the trouble of ordering and paying for an automobile, as well as spending countless hours planning a trip. So having them public and easily accessible can save a lot of time for someone unwilling to do business under the one sided terms BMW, NA proposes.

Are you sensitive to any posting that is critical of the company or it policies? I have no axe to grind, since I have been a customer, and was trying to continue being a customer when this issue arose.

I am not sure I deserve having someone question my motives.


----------



## brian545 (Apr 8, 2005)

I THINK THE ODDS ARE BETTER THAT YOUR PLANE WOULD CRASH BEFORE YOU HAD NO CAR . BUT YOU CAN TAKE THE QUEEN MARY TO EUROPE BUT I FORGOT ABOUT THE TITANTIC. :angel: 
THIS IS THE DUMBEST THING I HAVE READ IN ALONG TIME.
THEY GIVE YOU A VIN NUMBER AND YOU CAN ALL BMW TO VERIFY WHERE THE CAR IS AT BEFORE YOU PAY FOR THE CAR.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

thowle said:


> ....Are you sensitive to any posting that is critical of the company or it policies? .....


No I am not... If I did, I would have banned you and deleted your thread this morning. The fact I didn't is because I thought your post was worth the weight of a different prespective.



> I am not sure I deserve having someone question my motives.


 Unfortunately, I do!!  and that is because *I am the moderator of this board * and I critically review every post and question its motive. Yes!! You are entitle to have your opinion and so am I. However, the fact that you are cross posting your ordeal in different internet forum certainly makes one to question your motive. :tsk:

Best regards,

beewang


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

thowle said:


> But with the clause above, they have no obligation to do so and you are totally at their mercy. They will determine what's fair and what sort of accommodation, if any, they will make for you.
> 
> Putting yourself totally at another organizations mercy is a bad business practice, and you really have to love the thought of owning a BMW through this program to agree to it in my view.
> 
> But my purpose is not to try to convince anyone to do anything. My purpose is to make sure prospective ED customers are more informed than I was when I set up my trip. I sent the order in a month ago and made travel reservations and actually paid for the car 9 days ago, and was asked to agree to the objectionable terms less than 48 hours ago.


Too bad you are canceling; your loss.

Your concern is completely unfounded. This is standard conctract language in order to protect BMW from open-ended claims. BMW has a proven record of delivering its cars on time. They also have a proven record of making good when something goes wrong. Contracts can only do so much; you need to look at the real world probabilities of various scenarios, and consider with whom you are entering into the contract.

In the real world, the risk of your being harmed by BMW due to this clause is infinitesimal.


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

fishskis said:


> Too bad you are canceling; your loss.


Very well said, his lost. :thumbdwn: 

We'll keep thinking and planning our next ED. the very first day our car is redelivered in America. :thumbup:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Legitimate gripes need to be aired*

While some on this board may disagree, I think that he's done the public a service by airing his gripe. BMWNA may have instituted this policy unilaterally and if enough people complain about it, perhaps the policy will be modified or dropped.

If your tendency is to go ballistic at the first provocation, maybe it is wiser to avoid being put in situations with potential for conflict. 

As for me, I prefer a measured response. We did a Volvo ED last June and the car built for us did not have leather seats like we ordered. We declined the discount that the manager there offered us. Instead of our car, we got to drive a courtesy vehicle and enjoyed the trip just the same. The ED people there were great and even went to fill the tank before giving us the courtesy car. :thumbup:


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

Asteroid said:


> While some on this board may disagree, I think that he's done the public a service by airing his gripe. BMWNA may have instituted this policy unilaterally and if enough people complain about it, perhaps the policy will be modified or dropped. ...QUOTE]
> 
> I can't agree with this logic. What inevitably happens when too many people gripe and hold someone accountable to the 'letter' of the contract is that the contracts become even more and more limiting and specific. It leaves less room for a vendor to do 'the right thing' given the unique circumstances involved. The more complicated and specific these agreements get, the more we will get 'exactly' what is written, nothing less, nothing more! I prefer to work with someone I trust. Less formality, and more freedom to do what is necessary to make the customer happy and preserve the reputation of the program. This is a quality program, implemented completely in good faith. BMW certainly does not gain by screwing people over. On the contrary, it is in their best interest to make sure your experience goes smoothly and you tell your friends and colleagues how wonderful it is, and by association, what a wonderful car company. I will trust in that knowledge and in the spirit of a program like this more than I will the legal council's necessary wording to cover themselves against those who would take advantage.


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

i read those fine prints while finishing up the purchase order last week and i weighed the risk of bmw not delivering car at the date i requested, but in the end even if i incurred traveling expenses, i would still come up ahead bc of the ed discount. when u take a look at the total picture, dollar wise u should come out ahead, if they failed to deliver the car. that's my thought process, btw i thought bmw na is a separate legal entity from bmw ag. am i wrong? if that is the case then bmw ag is the one delivering the car and bmw na is who u signed the contract with, thus making the signee possible to sue bmw ag should anything go wrong since u didn't sign any agreements with them. isn't that how gerling insurance for ed delivery works? ag picks up the tab for the premium, making them liable if anything were to go wrong in claims with customer and gerling and na is free from all of this.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

bdraper said:


> I can't agree with this logic. What inevitably happens when too many people gripe and hold someone accountable to the 'letter' of the contract is that the contracts become even more and more limiting and specific. It leaves less room for a vendor to do 'the right thing' given the unique circumstances involved. The more complicated and specific these agreements get, the more we will get 'exactly' what is written, nothing less, nothing more! I prefer to work with someone I trust.


All I'm saying is that information, good and bad, should flow freely. Don't get me wrong, I am a believer of ED. As a previous poster said, the chance of something going wrong is small, but people should know that it can happen. The overwhelming evidence in this forum is that people are happy with it so it would be unlikely that too many would gripe. I suppose that if BMW wanted to capture that minority then it could amend or clarify their policy regarding mistakes on their part. :dunno:


----------



## Flee67 (Dec 21, 2001)

You may elect then to defer most routine healthcare as well. My patients sign off a consent for me in their medical history to allow me to administer local anesthetic on routine procedures and one of the stated risks include "...unanticipated death" :eeps:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

LMAO at some of the folks on here.

Worst case scenario, I get to Munich, no car. I bum around on the train which I have no problems with. :thumbup: 

Then I get a US delivered car with 3 miles at the ED price. :thumbup: 

Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## jwarcd (Feb 10, 2005)

I was one of the rare cases where my car was not at the delivery center on the scheduled picup date due to a paperwork mixup by BMW. BMW went out of their way to provide me with a loaner vehicle (X5) for to use for my vacation. While it would have been nice to have my car, I had a wonderful time and I'm very glad I did ED and would certainly do it again. I received the ED discount and didn't have to put 2K miles on my own car. 

On returning to the US, my Sales Adviser on his own initiative called BMW to see if they would do anything for me because of the mixup. Even though they didn't have to, they did send me a check to compentate me for my inconvience.


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

jwarcd said:


> I was one of the rare cases where my car was not at the delivery center on the scheduled picup date due to a paperwork mixup by BMW...


Just curious, did you receive the second package in the mail from BMW NA that included the confirmation letter for your pickup date? In your discussions with BMW, did you get any feeling at all for how often this sort of things happens? From all I've read on the various boards, it is extremely rare.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Jspira said:


> How much of a ,,meal´´ did you have at the café in Freimann?


my server started giving me dirty looks towards the end (probably that sheet that BMW sent ran out of lines)- that didn't deter me from ordering me.....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

am_ver said:


> my server started giving me dirty looks towards the end (probably that sheet that BMW sent ran out of lines)- that didn't deter me from ordering me.....


I remember on my first E.D. skipping the meal and going back a month or so later when I was really hungry, bringing a friend from University along. THAT was a meal also! I don´t recall whether the server appreciated our appetite or not but we probably ate more than most since it was at the proper time for a meal and we were two hungry students.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

thowle said:


> ..may have been caused by BMW, NA's delay in delivery, non-delivery...


It's not really an issue. It's pretty evident whether or not your car is built or going to be built by the time you have to go pick it up. I got a VIN number a couple of weeks and now my car is done, waiting for me. I didn't even pay for it yet (I'm 17 days out). I'm expecting a call from the dealer at around 14 days for me to pay for the car.

Just place the order, $0 deposit (or a fully refundable deposit) and wait til your car is done. Then pay for it and go pick it up.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Flee67 said:


> You may elect then to defer most routine healthcare as well. My patients sign off a consent for me in their medical history to allow me to administer local anesthetic on routine procedures and one of the stated risks include "...unanticipated death" :eeps:


Hand in hand with that is the exchange of information agreement you sign when you go to a Doctor - everyone puts a lot of faith in the fact that the Dr and his practise is a lot more discreet with your information than you agree to


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

schley said:


> I kept eating till I had to sign my papers! I came right from the airport (i don't recommend btw) and was hungry and had 2 sandwiches, a couple sodas, 2 chocolate bars! Not a meal but a snack perhaps.


I ate like a PIG! considering I eat every 3 hrs and had just come off an 8hr flight with a rationed breakfast. I just kept ordering and eating.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

What's the depreciation on one of those 760's when you drive it off the lot?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Has anybody looked at the airlines contract terms for transportation? They also will not pay you for consequential damages for not getting you there on time. Yea miss that all important meeting because of flight delays and you are on you own. 


Or at FedEx for that matter. I have had time sensitive materials delivered 2 days late and all I got was credit on the charges. 

So have people quit using all these companies with no consequential damages clauses?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Has anybody looked at the airlines contract terms for transportation? They also will not pay you for consequential damages for not getting you there on time. Yea miss that all important meeting because of flight delays and you are on you own.
> 
> Or at FedEx for that matter. I have had time sensitive materials delivered 2 days late and all I got was credit on the charges.
> 
> So have people quit using all these companies with no consequential damages clauses?


Excellent analogy. Quite honestly, I think consequential damages have more of a place in overnight delivery than in an E.D. contract if at all.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Mr. CEO should know that contracts and lawyers can do so much. They are an item of last resort. Enforcing them and fighting for what the contract entitles is a messy, tense and costly affair. Most smart business people chose their partners wisely; above all they look at the reputation of the entity and the person they are dealing with. They do not count on the contractual language to get things done properly.

The question you need to ask yourself is: Do you consider BMW a trust-worthy organization which is concerned about its reputation and brand equity so that they will make it up to you if they screw up? Also do some basic "certain equivalence" based decision analysis and understand what you are missing here. 

Assuming 2% of all EDs are screwed up and you are saving 7% of the list price of the 7er and that you get nothing if BMW scews up, it is a NO BRAINER to still go ahead, even if you are supremely risk averse.

I am not sure what your background is but you have spent too much time with lawyers; your decision making ability is also questionable. 

You need to get a life.


----------



## wagonman (Apr 7, 2005)

*bah*

what a joke. if you read every fine print everywhere and got hung up on language you wouldnt buy a gillete razor for fear you would have no recourse if you slit your own throat. everyone on these boards is so concerned with saving every penny (myself included). the fact is we are not saving a dime really since we have to pay to go to europe. maybe, if you go very cheaply and use miles to get your ticket etc, i concede you are actually saving some $. but the real issue here is that it is a great deal of fun to pick up a brand new bimmer in germany. that is the name of the game. FUN. not savings nickels and dimes and reading fine print. but FUN.


----------



## Sphincter (Jul 26, 2005)

*I'm not a lawyer but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night*

No wait I AM a lawyer - the terms and conditions just put in plain language what is standard under most US states' law. That is, Incidental and Consequential damages are not covered. It's all part of the Uniform Commercial Code.

I'm guessing they put it in writing because you're in Germany and I have no idea what German law says on the subject.

You agree to more onerous terms on a daily basis without even knowing it.

Don't worry about it - Sheez!


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

In Germany, BMW would be liable for the costs they cause the customer by not fulfilling the contract. However, I have not read or heard of an instance where Munich ever let things get that far. They've always come up with an alternative that has made things good in the end.

Note that this cost accountability works both ways. If a German customer orders a car and changes his mind, he may have to pay what his order has cost the dealer and BMW up to that point (if they insist) and possibly what it will cost them to sell the car to someone else. The accountability starts quite early, by the time the first worksheet is signed and possibly earlier.

I am not sure if this has any direct effect on ED orders since BMW NA is the first customer in Germany. From what I have read here, however, Munich seems to be extended at least as much goodwill to their American customers as their German ones. As well they should given how important U.S. sales are to the company, particularly of the 5- and 7-series.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

johnf said:


> In Germany, BMW would be liable for the costs they cause the customer by not fulfilling the contract. However, I have not read or heard of an instance where Munich ever let things get that far. They've always come up with an alternative that has made things good in the end.
> 
> Note that this cost accountability works both ways. If a German customer orders a car and changes his mind, he may have to pay what his order has cost the dealer and BMW up to that point (if they insist) and possibly what it will cost them to sell the car to someone else. The accountability starts quite early, by the time the first worksheet is signed and possibly earlier.
> 
> I am not sure if this has any direct effect on ED orders since BMW NA is the first customer in Germany. From what I have read here, however, Munich seems to be extended at least as much goodwill to their American customers as their German ones. As well they should given how important U.S. sales are to the company, particularly of the 5- and 7-series.


After signing the order, you receive a written confirmation from BMW (in 4 weeks). But regardless of this written confirmation, the buyer has 14 days to cancel the order without any explanation.

After 14 days, the buyer has 3 options:

1) The buyer pays the full amount and buys the car.
2) The buyer pays 15% of the full amount and is free, owner is BMW.
3) The buyer sells -gives- the order to another buyer.

That all said, the german law states that, under exceptional circumstances (such as unemployment, abroad relocation etc), the buyer may retreat from a signed contract.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Those all read like the agreements with BMW. (Thanks!)

What about with the dealer? I have been warned that if I convinced them I was going to buy a car from them, my decision cost them a signficant amount of time and money, and I then backed out, I could be liable for the costs to them of my decision. I had also been told that the dealer would probably need to go to a lawyer to get anything out of me which probably did not make the idea worthwhile (in more ways than one).

Some years back, I had the used car branch of BMW Munich cancel a signed contract for a car and found out about that the next day when I returned with the deposit. My salesman admitted that this was a _very_ serious mistake and promised he would make things right. Everyone I talked to at the time advised me to see what he could do -- as both he and his dealership would be in a great deal of trouble if they didn't. He found a much nicer car for me for the same price, and didn't quibble when I ignored his second request for a deposit.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

John, certainly an order process costs time and money, however there's not an official price list. (I might need to check the legislature for it).

But a lot of things depends on the relationship between the buyer and the dealer


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

As in, both sides can be reasonable and pragmatic about respecting or neglecting the rules.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

johnf said:


> As in, both sides can be reasonable and pragmatic about respecting or neglecting the rules.


Very well put


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Asteroid said:


> While some on this board may disagree, I think that he's done the public a service by airing his gripe. BMWNA may have instituted this policy unilaterally and if enough people complain about it, perhaps the policy will be modified or dropped.


ED in its entirety is more likely to be dropped than the small print which protects BMW NA from unlimited claims for damages and the like. Now wouldn't *that* be a battle worth winning


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> ED in its entirety is more likely to be dropped than the small print which protects BMW NA from unlimited claims for damages and the like. Now wouldn't *that* be a battle worth winning


BMW is unlikely to cancel E.D., given the investment they are making in BMW Welt. That having been said, Andy, your point is spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

beewang said:


> However, the fact that you are cross posting your ordeal in different internet forum certainly makes one to question your motive. :tsk:
> beewang


I don't get this. So, one cannot post the same concern in bimmerfest and another BMW board??


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

am_ver said:


> I don't get this. So, one cannot post the same concern in bimmerfest and another BMW board??


Post wherever the hell you want. But posting across the universe does make it look like you have an axe to grind, instead of just trying to help people.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> I don't get this. So, one cannot post the same concern in bimmerfest and another BMW board??


People who cross posting the same crap on the internet usually have his/hers own agenda. That is why such post are known as "Spams", and most boards monitor this activity w/ a board moderator.



beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

beewang said:


> People who cross posting the same crap on the internet usually have his/hers own agenda. That is why such post are known as "Spams", and most boards monitor this activity w/ a board moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


That would probably mean that you would need to read/monitor all the other BB's as well. that would be a real time consuming activity.

btw - did u read my NYK issue on e90post??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> That would probably mean that you would need to read/monitor all the other BB's as well. that would be a real time consuming activity.
> 
> btw - did u read my NYK issue on e90post??


Here in bimmerfest, the board monitoring duties are split-up. Except for a few "Super Moderators" who has control accross the board, we only play in our own sand box.

Other than a rare occasion, I do not read E90 stuff in general. And I have enough to keep me busy here at bimmerfest  Why?? should I have?? 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

beewang said:


> Other than a rare occasion, I do not read E90 stuff in general. And I have enough to keep me busy here at bimmerfest  Why?? should I have??
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


It was a duplicate of my post here on bimmerfest. 

I want my car NOW........


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

If one had second thoughts about going forward with the ED experience for other reasons, this would be a convenient way to get out of the deal and make sure one got back any deposit. That said, the language is onerous BUT there are ways to protect yourself and still live with it. I would suggest going to one's insurance agent and pointing out the risks that BMW wants you to assume and then insuring as best one could for those same risks. For example, even though contents coverage under the auto policy is not included in the event of a theft one can get the same coverage from one's own homeowners insurance. You might even consider lowering the deductible on your homeowners insurance for the duration of the trip.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

OP must not open any bank or credit card accounts, buy airline tix, or do much of anything these days as just about all companies use similar language in their contracts which completely absolve them of responsibility for anything and leave them free to change the terms as they wish.

Personally I wish that more people would take a stand against this kind of crap. But that being said, it is not unique to BMW and it would not even cause me to hesitate for a minute on Euro Delivery. 

One option would be to cross out the offending provision and sign the agreement. Or simply sign and attach a letter with your own amendments to the terms.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Terrible problem*

They only had a single BMW rep to explain both cars. I was devestated and my wife and children wept all day. It was tragic. I would never pick up two cars at once again unless they were Yugos! Kidding aside, fantastic experience and clearly a company trying to please and on the other hand trying to limit litigation from a county know for its litigious nature. One should never check their luggage, the airlines really limit liability and gads, have you ever read parking lot liability limits!

I think I may never go outdoors again.



beewang said:


> Well... there is no free lunch in this world. But consider $10k he is (was/would have saved) saving from the purchase. I would say its a fair exchange.
> 
> For the record I have *NEVER* seen BMW not come thru for the very few instance that they screw-up. As the moderator of this board and probably the record holder in ED, I have seen more than anyone here can imagine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woz (Feb 18, 2005)

thowle said:


> I canceled European Delivery of a 760Li yesterday.
> 
> The reason I did so was because BMW, NA asked me to agree to terms that I thought were so one sided and outrageous that I could not in good conscious go forward.
> 
> ...


Big mistake. About two weeks before I was to do my ED, the dealer told me they "forgot" to have me sign two forms: Power of Attorney, which enables BMW AG to register the car with the German "DMV", and the Purchase Order form. After going back and forth if this was some line of BS, and the dealer threatening to cancel the order if i did nto sign the forms (which I initially refused to do), and ultimately confiming with some members here that the forms were indeed needed, I signed the forms. Due to the dealer's delay, they told me that the cars (we ordered 2) could not be picked up on time and that we would have to postpone our trip. I would have none of that, so I got in touch with an ED supervisor at BMW NA, who immediately offered to ship the cars to the US even if we did not pick them up in Munich. On top of that, we were offered a free rental of a 2006 530i (diesel) at a BMW Niederlassung dealer in Munich, which the dealer promptly reimbursed.

Morale of the story: The legal mumbo jumbo you quoted exists on paper - not in practice. Customer satisfaction is your friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Woz (Feb 18, 2005)

thowle said:


> BMW NA called me when I refused to agree to the objectionable term to let me know why the clause is as it is and why I should not worry. I did not call them, and it is a very objectionable for you to speculate on someone else's motivations.
> 
> If the terms were on BMW's website for example, I would never have gone to the trouble of ordering and paying for an automobile, as well as spending countless hours planning a trip. So having them public and easily accessible can save a lot of time for someone unwilling to do business under the one sided terms BMW, NA proposes.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you read too closely. Did you verify or track the progress of your car when it was built? If you obtained a VIN number as I did soon after I placed my order, you would have been assured that the car would be ready by tracking it - unless you ordered it a week before pick up.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Calif65GM said:


> LMAO at some of the folks on here.
> 
> Worst case scenario, I get to Munich, no car. I bum around on the train which I have no problems with. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: sounds right to me!

as one who also reviews contract for my company and routinely objects to unfair/one-sided provisions, I find the OP's response disproportionate to the problem the objectionable provision might create.


----------

